# Well...i did it again.



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

A guy posted an 826 for sale that he couldnt keep running for $200. Then he changed it to $150. I offered $100 and he accepted so i went to get it. He gave me the usual run down of wouldn't run. Changed this and that. Got it running. Then it wouldn't run. Now it wont start. Primer just sucks air. 
I didn't really care since i wanted it for parts for my other one i just repowered. So i loaded it up and got it home. 
I poked around a couple minutes. Checked the oil level. Then found a fuel shut off tight up under the tank. 
Well guess what? Openeed that up, primed it til fuel came out of the carb and ot fired up on one pull. Been running for an hour just fine out there annoying the neighbors as i burn through his fuel. 
Lucky me i guess.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Now some nice XTrac snow tires, and some paint, and it will work and look great ..... 

I love my 826 freebie ..... I since put the taller chute on it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Run it like you stole it.....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Mjk1210 said:


> A guy posted an 826 for sale that he couldnt keep running for $200. Then he changed it to $150. I offered $100 and he accepted so i went to get it. He gave me the usual run down of wouldn't run. Changed this and that. Got it running. Then it wouldn't run. Now it wont start. Primer just sucks air.
> I didn't really care since i wanted it for parts for my other one i just repowered. So i loaded it up and got it home.
> I poked around a couple minutes. Checked the oil level. Then found a fuel shut off tight up under the tank.
> Well guess what? Openeed that up, primed it til fuel came out of the carb and ot fired up on one pull. Been running for an hour just fine out there annoying the neighbors as i burn through his fuel.
> ...


Nice acquisition.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Great find. Is that an 8hp engine with that muffler? I thought that muffler was primarily on the 5hp models.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ys, same thing happened to me but i turned the fuel on in front of seller and started it right up. 
then the guy would nt sell it to me.......

a couple years later he GAVE it to me.......guessing Karma played a role.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

carguy20 said:


> Great find. Is that an 8hp engine with that muffler? I thought that muffler was primarily on the 5hp models.


That is the correct muffler for an HM80 engine










5HP muffler on a H50


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They have both types; I usually see the square one.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes they had a couple different styles for the flat heads.

This is the most common one, which were used on the 8-10HP Snow Kings engines.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

it's "oops, i did it again"; get it right!


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

rwh963 said:


> it's "oops, i did it again"; get it right!


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Yes they had a couple different styles for the flat heads.
> 
> This is the most common one, which were used on the 8-10HP Snow Kings engines.
> 
> View attachment 191144


That's the one I am used to seeing. Granted, I usually don't work on the older models. Most everything I have worked on is from the 90's or later. The only time I have seen older snowblowers around me, they usually need work beyond my capabilities / time I would be able to invest. 

It's good to know if I do see something with that muffler, to know it could be larger than 5 hp. I'll verify with serial numbers.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Picture 3 is difficult to make out the left inner auger. Looks bent but i believe that is an artifact/illusion. But ut does look like one inner side is specially formed to feed the impeller. No?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It might be just an optical illusion.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> ys, same thing happened to me but i turned the fuel on in front of seller and started it right up.
> then the guy would nt sell it to me.......
> 
> a couple years later he GAVE it to me.......guessing Karma played a role.


Haha. Well at least you got it in the end. After a little more poking around i saw the spark plug was quite loose as well. But i learned a long time ago not to fix stuff for the guy selling it to you. Glad he gave you his in the end. He probably appreciated the extra use he got out of it.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Picture 3 is difficult to make out the left inner auger. Looks bent but i believe that is an artifact/illusion. But ut does look like one inner side is specially formed to feed the impeller. No?


I think it is an illuion and what appears to be q bend at the end is actually the impeller you're seeing. I will have to go to the garage to confirm but i didn't notice anything bent before.


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

rwh963 said:


> it's "oops, i did it again"; get it right!


Lol. I didn't want to steal her thunder.


----------

